# Kidding Thread FOR Lilly SHE KIDDED



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

These lovely ladies are due the same day as eachother! They are first time mommies!

Lilly is Buckskin with white and Roxy is all buckskin


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Thread FOR Lilly and Roxy!! DAY 102*

right now i say singles to twins but they could suddenly pop and look bigger as the babies grow.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Kidding Thread FOR Lilly and Roxy!! DAY 102*

Roxy has a pretty nice udder growing, Lillys is still tiny.
Vet said twins, so I hope they both get bigger


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Thread FOR Lilly and Roxy!! DAY 102*

Oh my GOSH- Look at all of that GREEN STUFF!!!!!! We wont have grass like that until June!!

I say twins are a good possibility- they still have a month and a half to go- and thats the time the kids really start to grow


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Kidding Thread FOR Lilly and Roxy!! DAY 102*

hahahahahaha that grass is not in their pasture, its in the very back lol
But its been raining like crazy and now it nice and sunny and theres some cute grass!

I sure hope they have twins! :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Kidding Thread FOR Lilly and Roxy!! DAY 102*

Ok, roxy is owned by my best friend. Today she noticed roxy has a BIG lump on her belly, inside. I TOLD her thats just a baby...she thinks its a tumor...or a dead baby...and suggestions?


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Kidding Thread FOR Lilly and Roxy!! DAY 102*

Big bump as in right in front of the udder or on her side?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Kidding Thread FOR Lilly and Roxy!! DAY 102*

Ummmm like right on the side of her belly, if you looked at her from the side you would see a big bump, its toward the top more I think


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Kidding Thread FOR Lilly and Roxy!! DAY 120*

Heres roxy at day 120....Lilly didnt feel in a picture mood!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Thread FOR Lilly and Roxy!! DAY 120*

Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Kidding Thread FOR Lilly and Roxy!! DAY 120*

hahahaha us too! Her lookalike Lilly, didnt want me going near her little udder! They should have cute babies!

We are wondering if Roxy is due earlier than march...because of her udder


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Thread FOR Lilly and Roxy!! DAY 120*

Udders look GREAT!

As far as the lump, is it on the right or left? High or low?
Remember that they are preggy and kids can cause shifting of organs due to needing space to grow.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Kidding Thread FOR Lilly and Roxy!! DAY 120*

Its gone now! Must of been a baby LOL


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Kidding Thread FOR Lilly*

Well Roxy already kidded but heres lilly today
She has like NO udder but shes getting nice and plump


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Thread FOR Lilly*

I can't wait to see babies...lol hope eerything goes well for you


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Kidding Thread FOR Lilly*

Thanks! Im excited for her! Her mom has really good kiddings so Im hoping Lilly will to


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Thread FOR Lilly*

your welcome....her mom being an easy kidder is definately a plus...when is she due?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Kidding Thread FOR Lilly*

Shes due the 15th of March. Shes my last due until summer so she needs to have a girl! So far we have had ALL bucks lol


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Thread FOR Lilly*

Oh yeah we haven't had a girl yet either and I have one left to kid so I need a doe to...she is getting close


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Kidding Thread FOR Lilly*

YAY im not the only one lol. This is her first time, shes nice and fat lol and the vet said 2 or more so maybe 2 doelings? lol that would be awesome! I sure hope you get a doe, I know the feeling of having all bucks


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Thread FOR Lilly*

Thanks! I love them all don't get me wrong but...if Belle has 4 bucks I'm not gonna be a happy camper! I really wanted to get a doe out of Bessie because she is my absolutely favorite doe and is gorgeous and what do I get a 10 pound buckling! lol


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Kidding Thread FOR Lilly*

Thats being positive! I say as long as the babies are healthy im happy, even if all of them are cute little wethers. 10 pounds?? WOW poor mom! lol that must of been fun!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Thread FOR Lilly*

haha yeah..working on staying posative..lol I will take whatever I get at least i get babies!! Yeah she did it all by herself with no problems and she is an ff that is actually somewhat on the small side...I ws very proud of her


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Kidding Thread FOR Lilly*

Heres day 145 for Lilly


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Thread FOR Lilly*

how do her ligs feel?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Kidding Thread FOR Lilly*

They are completely gone, its nasty lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Thread FOR Lilly*

oh fun LOL


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Kidding Thread FOR Lilly*

ya lol but shes not really acting like shes going to kid, she still eating, not sunken, no mucas. She just grew that udder overnght and shes really fat


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Thread FOR Lilly*

tell her to pop them out already


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Kidding Thread FOR Lilly*

she doesnt want to lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Thread FOR Lilly*

Hehe.... :greengrin:

If her ligs are gone...and her udder has filled over night..it may be by tomorrow.. :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Kidding Thread FOR Lilly*

SHE KIDDED!!!! one boy and one girl! Pics will be in new post


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

:wahoo: :wahoo: 
one of each


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.... :greengrin:


----------

